# Wordpress - wechselnde Headerbilder



## Tanis (18. November 2005)

Hallo Leute,

wie kann ich die Bilder im Header wechseln lassen, so per Zufall? Wo muß ich da was ändern, also in welcher PHP-Seite und was genau?

mfg
sebastian


----------



## Gumbo (18. November 2005)

Das kommt ganz darauf an, wie es aufgebaut ist. Wird die Grafik über CSS eingebunden oder als HTML-Grafik-Element?


----------



## Tanis (18. November 2005)

```
<?php /* Don't remove this line. */ require(ABSPATH . 'wp-blog-header.php'); ?>   <!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head profile="http://gmpg.org/xfn/11">  
<title><?php bloginfo('name'); ?><?php wp_title(); ?></title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=<?php bloginfo('charset'); ?>" />
<meta name="generator" content="WordPress <?php bloginfo('version'); ?>" /> <!-- leave this for stats please -->  
<script src="<?php bloginfo('template_directory'); ?>/js_quicktags-mini.js" type="text/javascript"></script>  
<style type="text/css" media="screen">  
    @import url( <?php bloginfo('stylesheet_url'); ?> );    </style>   
<link rel="alternate" type="application/rss+xml" title="RSS 2.0" href="<?php bloginfo('rss2_url'); ?>" />   
<link rel="alternate" type="text/xml" title="RSS .92" href="<?php bloginfo('rss_url'); ?>" />   
<link rel="alternate" type="application/atom+xml" title="Atom 0.3" href="<?php bloginfo('atom_url'); ?>" />   
<link rel="pingback" href="<?php bloginfo('pingback_url'); ?>" />   
<?php wp_get_archives('type=monthly&format=link'); ?>   
<?php //comments_popup_script(); // off by default ?>   
<?php wp_head(); ?> 
</head>    

<body>   
<a name = "top"></a>   
  <div id="hnav">    
   <div id="hmenu">         
    <ul id="top">      
     <li><a href="#bottom" title="search in previous posts">search</a></li>     
     <li><?php wp_loginout(); ?></li>
    </ul>    
   </div>         

   <div id="header">     
    <h1 id="blogtitle">      
     <a href="<?php bloginfo('url'); ?>"><?php bloginfo('name'); ?>      
      </a>    
     </h1>    
    </div>   
   </div> <!-- Closes the hnav div--> 
<div id="masthead" onclick="location.href='<?php bloginfo('url'); ?>';" style="cursor: pointer;"> 
</div>
```

So sieht die Header.php aus, kannst Du da was erkennen? Ich nur schwer. Masthead ist das Image, bei mir momentan das mit dem Schaf.

Danke für Deine Hilfe. 

mfg
sebastian


----------



## franz007 (18. November 2005)

Dieser Code ist unzumutbar

wie wäre es wenn du ihn einmal formatierst (Einrückungen, Zeilenumbrüche, ...)
dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## Tanis (18. November 2005)

Wird gemacht, Chef. Ich setz mich sofort ran. 

mfg
sebastian


----------



## Chaosguardian44 (16. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

Wie kann ich das mit der Divi Theme machen. Das 4 Bilder sich als Header Bild Abwechseln das langsam.
So wie hier
http://www.fehntjer-automobile.de/Ich kann kein HTML oder PHP.

Mag mir wer da den Code dafür Schreiben?

Danke schon mal


----------



## ByeBye 284669 (16. Juni 2020)

1. Einen Thread aus 2005 wieder hervor kramen geht ja mal gar nicht
2. Nein, dafür schreibt dir keiner einen Code, dafür gibt es bei WordPress Plugins


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. Juni 2020)

Der Slider aus dem Beispiel ist der Rock Solid Slider. Den gibt es aber glaube ich nur für Contao.
Ansonsten kann man sich auch aus dem Imagewidget eine Slideshow basteln.Ansonsten findet man genug Sliderplugins für Wordpress im Netz.

Viele Grüße


----------

